# Is this build correct ??



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/12/17)

I am a little confused here. Though I have building coils for a long time, this question is like an unscratchable itch.

The wraps of a coil should be sticking to each other or separate. I have been always making them stick together, but recently tried the below and it seems to be working the fine too.
Can anyone tell me why they have to be sticking together or why they have to be separated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/12/17)

Hi @Faiyaz Cheulkar 

You are asking a good question

"Sticking together" or contact coils versus spaced coils - can be debated. I dont think there is a correct way. Its what works for you in your setup with your juice and your power range that matters.

I think contact coils temd to get hotter in the centre, they are obviously shorter in length for the same number of wraps and this may suit your application better

Spaced coils can sometimes spit if not wicked properly (i have found). But some say they have more surface area in contact with the wick because the wick goes up slightly between the spaces. More surface area equals more vaporisation which means more vapour, all else equal.

You need to try both and see what you are comfortable with

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Crafted Coils (30/12/17)

@Silver is correct, there is no correct way, it depends on your style of vaping.

From my experience, less than a mm of space between the wraps gives me the best experience, it helps get the juice between the coils and onto the wick and doesn't spit at all, I hardly ever keep my coils in contact. Bringing the coils closer together also lowers the resistance but ever so slightly, about 0.01 ohm difference.

Sticking them together you are also more prone to find hot spots, I personally hate strumming the coil, I'd rather space them and have no hot spots then strum them.

The best would be to try both ways and see which works well for you.

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Carnival (30/12/17)

Wow, I’ve never heard of spaced coils. This is why I love this forum, always something new to learn! 

@Faiyaz Cheulkar thanks for starting this topic, and thank you to @Silver and @akhalz for your responses. Following this thread to see what others have to say.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/12/17)

Thanks Everyone for clearing that up for me. I always used to wonder why the ready made coil heads have their wraps spaced apart but when u see a YouTube video about coil builds they always say the coils should stick together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ripperwbfg (21/3/18)

Personally I don't like spaced coils but my 2c is spaced coils do give better flavour and throat hit when done with certain coils such as your build when using twisted wire definitely go spaced but if your using Clapton or aliens I'd go contact coils 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------

